
An Investigation into PEPP-PT - DyslexicAtheist
https://nadim.computer/posts/2020-04-17-pepppt.html
======
s9w
> Boos is also listed as a participant in the 2019 Bilderberg meeting

I'll get my popcorn when the app releases. It's gonna be great.

------
throwaway_pdp09
This is about politicking and very questionable behaviour related to a
proposed standard for contact tracing. It's short, relevant to current
circumstances, and rather interesting.

